# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  Una microalga del río Tinto genera aceites útiles para fabricar biocombustible

## Jonasino

> l grupo de investigación Biotecnología de algas de la Universidad de Huelva (UHU) ha demostrado, en laboratorio, que una microalga del río Tinto (Huelva), aislada de un medio extremo -aguas ácidas y ricas en metales pesados- y con falta de nutrientes, genera ácidos grasos adecuados para producir biodiésel.
> 
> Según informa la Fundación Descubre en una nota, los expertos aseguran que estos resultados suponen un avance en la búsqueda de soluciones "rentables" y alternativas al petróleo como fuente de energía.
> 
> Y es que, como apuntan, las condiciones extremas del río onubense favorecen la acumulación de lípidos en el alga, impidiendo, por un lado, el crecimiento en el medio de otros microorganismos que, al competir por el alimento, reduzcan el desarrollo de la microalga y, en consecuencia, la producción de ácidos grasos; y por otro, fortaleciendo al alga de manera que ésta tenga el "potencial" para ser cultivada "a escala industrial".
> 
>     Los expertos aseguran que estos resultados suponen un avance en la búsqueda de soluciones "rentables" y alternativas al petróleo como fuente de energía
> 
> Para realizar este trabajo, el primero que describe cómo una microalga cultivada en medio ácido puede ser usada como materia prima para producir biodiésel, los investigadores aislaron una alga del río Tinto, identificada con el género 'Coccomyxa sp.' (cepa onubensis), acostumbrada a un entorno ambiental marcado por la explotación minera.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

F. Lázaro (01-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (29-jul-2015),HUESITO (30-jul-2015)

----------

